# Smoked Lamb Shanks



## kingudaroad

I used no recipe for these, just kind of winged it I guess. I injected the shanks with a garlic herb marinade and let them sit overnight. I made a rub of sage, rosemary, thyme, paprika, sea salt, and black pepper.


I hung them in the smoker with bacon wrapped around the top of the shanks for a self basting kind of thing. Smoked them for 4 hours at 240.


Then I foiled them with about a cup of Guiness. Put them back in the smoker for about an hour and a half. They left a nice juice in the foil that I reduced to make my Guiness sauce.


At this point they were very tender and moist. I put them back in the smoker to caramelize the outsides a bit. They were very good! The whole family loved them, and it was a great meal.


 Thanks for lookin!!


----------



## grothe

Simply put....Awesome!!
Great plated pic!


----------



## cman95

Man that looks tasty!! Where in the hell did you find lamb in Texas? I want to smoke a leg of lamb myself.


----------



## fire it up

Great job king, 
good idea with the sauce as well.  Those shanks looked great, and paired with a Guinness in your last picture brought a smile to my face.


----------



## kingudaroad

They had them at HEB $3.99 lb.


----------



## ronp

Sweet, I got 3 more legs in the freezer, got to get one out. Nice plate.


----------



## roo-b-q'n

Very nice Q View!  Lamb is scary to some folks and this was a great way to show off your skills and how easy lamb can be.  KUDOS!


----------



## dacfan

Ive got lamb on my to do list, yours looks great and I can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## scubadoo97

Lamb shanks are an absolute favorite of mine.  I have not done them in the smoker, YET.  Your's look wonderful.  Love the self basting technique with the bacon.


----------



## scrapiron

Lamb is an amazing meat when cooked right. It is my favorite meat. That wsa amazing. Sounded and looked delicous. I need to give that a try myself. Thanks for the q-view.


----------



## fstopcarol

I LOVE lamb shanks but have never smoked them before - my local market has them on sale this week, so I'll have to make them Weight Watcher appropriate for the weekend! (Guess I'll have to give up the Guiness, lol!)

Thanks for the inspiration!

Carol, 
user of an electric Cookshack Smokette


----------



## jdboes

Thanks for the how-to I will be attempting it this weekend.


----------



## tftowner

They look awesome - you did a fantastic job.  Just picked up a whole butchered frozen lamb from a farm near us - completely organic, grain and pasture fed.  I want to try smoking lamb but wasn't sure if smoking would work well with the strong taste of lamb.  I've got roasts, legs, chops and shanks.  Any suggestions for wood would be appreciated.  FYI, I'm using a Bradley smoker and have had excellent results with chickens and pork butt roast for pulled pork.


----------



## moikel

tftowner said:


> They look awesome - you did a fantastic job. Just picked up a whole butchered frozen lamb from a farm near us - completely organic, grain and pasture fed. I want to try smoking lamb but wasn't sure if smoking would work well with the strong taste of lamb. I've got roasts, legs, chops and shanks. Any suggestions for wood would be appreciated. FYI, I'm using a Bradley smoker and have had excellent results with chickens and pork butt roast for pulled pork.


I posted a boned stuffed,rolled leg of lamb done Sardinian style a while back,other forum members chipped in with their versions of it.I did it in MES. Milder wood,apple,maple my tip. If you check back in lamb section you can see how we went about it. MICK


----------



## dragonmaster194

Looks great, Lamb is my favorite meat.  I have wanted to smoke some for a while now, thanks for the inspiration!  Steve


----------



## moikel

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Looks great, Lamb is my favorite meat.  I have wanted to smoke some for a while now, thanks for the inspiration!  Steve


We eat a lot of lamb down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  although its gotten expensive. Very much the traditional Sunday roast for Aussies of British/Irish heritage. Lamb chops grilled over gumtree sticks one of my childhood memories from growing up in a little country town.I have posted this before but... my first non family pay-packet was $117 in 1977 40 hour week doing track work for railways  You could buy a side of lamb/hoggett for $12 whole carcass for $22.

The shoulder of goat I cooked last night "all a calabrese " cost me $15 a kg
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,lamb another $2 a kg easy.


----------



## firemn317

Thank you for this post. i've been buying shanks since spring on sale and you've just given me a reason to bring some out before winter. they look amazing and the pics are super! thanks again. our taste buds will be happy on sunday. my wife just happened to buy me some guiness.

peter


----------



## dragonmaster194

moikel, I haven't priced lamb for a while, but The last I baught a few years ago was outrageous here too.  Now I have to check prices again.  The first time I had lamb was in a combo platter in Honolulu HI in 1989.  I found it great!  A rancher freind said if I didn't like it he would pay for my dinner.  Needless to say, I paid for my own dinner.  Smoked with gumtree sticks?  I don't think we have them here.  Guess I'll try cherry.  Thanks for the info.  Steve


----------



## moikel

Grilled on makeshift outfits over any of our hard woods depending on what was laying around,red gum,blue gum,squiggly gum,lemon gum,iron bark list is endless. Bit of wire mesh ,a few rocks,lamb chops & you were in business as soon as the fire burned down to charcoal . My late father could have us fed & back to work in 45 minutes.


----------

